# Juno tacked up! -2 yr old buckskin gelding-



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

My boy is growing up so fast! *tear* He'll be two on the 28th!
This is his third time being tacked up recently, and he no longer has bucking fits when he starts loping because the saddle feels weird, but he still bucks for the fun of it when he's running around 
















Odd stride here..
















































I expected the funny walking when I put SMBs on him for the first time, but got nothin'! All he did was kick out a few time when I was done putting them on. It get's boring having such a bombproof baby 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















































Being harassed by Toby


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

He made some funny faces when I gave him some treats when we were done


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Do you like that saddle? If so, then I probably wouldn't allow him to buck out his yayas without a line on him to stop him from gettin down and rolling on it.


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

He's cute!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Do you like that saddle? If so, then I probably wouldn't allow him to buck out his yayas without a line on him to stop him from gettin down and rolling on it.


Yep, in fact I do like the saddle. It's an older one that I had laying around. It's light weight and fits him so I put it to use. He didn't even think about rolling, but it wouldn't have been the end of the world if he did. I appreciate your concern, though.
He had his little bucking fits the first two times I free lunged him with it, but after he got that out of his system, he hasn't done it again. He only does a few bucks when he's running around, not the nutty bucking tantrums that he had done before.


----------



## PreciousPony (Feb 15, 2013)

He's so pretty!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Lookin good!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I still love Juno oh so very much. Is Toby yours? Both of them are absolutely Drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone  Yep- Toby is mine as well 
here's a few of Toby from today


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Both your boys are gorgeous!!


----------

